# Need software to enable designing and selling 1 piece printing on blanks online



## Beatrice123 (Feb 26, 2015)

I am looking for a software package to enable me to sell online. 
Designing of 1-144 custom designed pieces 
Need to then intergrate to a DTG printer


----------



## Screen Medics (Feb 23, 2015)

Beatrice123 said:


> I am looking for a software package to enable me to sell online.
> Designing of 1-144 custom designed pieces
> Need to then intergrate to a DTG printer


Are you looking to cater to existing customers and have a place online for them to place and review past / current orders or are you looking for new business?

Online T-Shirt Designer and Business Software for printing and embroidery | DecoNetwork is 50 bucks a month and does not have any startup fees. This software includes a webstore and online design tool

We use INKSOFT but I would not recommend it because it is next to impossible to use it on cell phones. (a bunch of other reasons as well)

Making a website can be extremely difficult or super easy, it depends on the amount of time / money / luck you have. Promoting a website online so it shows up at the top of google is very difficult and requires a strong professional to get you up there. If it wont be possible to have someone spending at least 15 hours a week on marketing the site (key word research, back links, social media, blog posts, watching web traffic and catering to their needs) I would recommend not spending any time with a website. I have witnessed lots of people on this forum spending from 1 to 20 grand on a website and they end up throwing it away because it wasn't marketed correctly.

If you provide more details I can help you find a good fit as I have spent lots of time on this subject.


----------



## bradyboyy88 (Nov 10, 2014)

Beatrice123 said:


> I am looking for a software package to enable me to sell online.
> Designing of 1-144 custom designed pieces
> Need to then intergrate to a DTG printer


Well if your trying to save money you can set up a simple web hosting account and setup a wordpress site. There are tons of plugins for about 30 to 50 dollars (one time charge) which allow customers to upload their designs to items of your choosing. You can limit their colors and everything accordingly through the plugin. The images they upload can be limited to formats that are vectorized , ie svg images, png, and various other file types which can convert to dtg printing. Now linking a online software package to direct printing might be out there but why not just do the simple file conversions yourself to save money. I like to own the software not rent but to each their own

Let me know if you need any help with that.


----------



## Beatrice123 (Feb 26, 2015)

Screen Medics said:


> Are you looking to cater to existing customers and have a place online for them to place and review past / current orders or are you looking for new business?
> 
> Online T-Shirt Designer and Business Software for printing and embroidery | DecoNetwork is 50 bucks a month and does not have any startup fees. This software includes a webstore and online design tool
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply. 

Do you have any other resources similar to Ink Soft ?
CAn you help with (a bunch of other reasons as well) ?

I have a good feeling that you are going to help me a lot 

Thanks a million


----------



## Beatrice123 (Feb 26, 2015)

THanks 
I agree with your logic but have no experience with plug ins ... can you refer me to any?? Thanks a million


----------



## cirenosral (Mar 10, 2015)

Any experience with Print-Commerce?


----------



## ModDish (Oct 6, 2009)

opentshirts.com


----------



## FbShirt (Mar 16, 2015)

have you try shirttools? i just started a site with them, it uses opencart plus a terrific editor. worth every penny for me


----------

